# Anyone else testing 19th?



## Grumps (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi 'Waiters  

just wondered if anyone else is testing around the same time as me. I'm annoyed today at not being able to make any plans for the xmas week......dont know whether i'll be happy as larry or drowning my sorrows    

Love and luck to all
Grumps
xx


----------



## cristina1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Grumps,

I also test on the 19th December although my ET was 4th December (and they were 5 days old embies).

Maybe i need to test sooner??

Anyway, good luck

Cristina x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi 

Im testing on the 19th too, had fet on tues 5th, embies were 3 days old.

How is everyone feeling?  Had some cramps today and a feeling a bit achey, hopefully we'll all get a bfp!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## vinandshaun (Oct 31, 2006)

hi guys
i test on 20th, do i qualify? 

im feeling great at the moment and me and dh have made to rule we will go mad in the jan sales with token gesture pressies etc at xmas. got some friends coming over and carrying on as normal - christmas will be good    - at least we are lucky and will know one way or the other, i dread to think what it would be like to 2ww OVER xmas YUK 

love and hugs


----------



## Doz (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi All

I'm testing on the 19th too.  We had EC on 1st Dec, and ET on 4th so they were on day 3 but nice 8 cells+.

I haven't noticed many symptoms apart from the sore (.)(.) which I put down to cyclogest, but early hours of this morning had a bit of cramping but it's gone now.  Had a slightly sore lower back but that's gone too.

Feeling fine otherwise and getting on with Christmas things and catching up with friends this week.  

    to you all!

Dozx


----------



## aquaem21 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Hiya Ladies ! I test on the 18th, do i qualify also ? hehe   having similar symptoms to most people so have no idea what im gonna get on monday  
  

Good luck to you all !!!!      

I will pop back see how u all r doing *


----------



## Grumps (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi ladies

glad i won't be going potty alone this weekend then 

*Cristina* Lucky you having some blasts to transfer....i kinda wanted to try for blasts but i just got carried along in the end and had a 2 day transfer  All the clinics appear to be different in their procedures...my transfer was 7th but my clinic only give a 12 day wait....so although we test on the same day my embies will only be 2 weeks old whereas yours will be 3  weird huh 

*Bendybird* How many snow babies did you have transferred?  We got some frosties for the first time this cycle i'm really pleased. How are you feeling today? 

*Vinandshaun* Glad you're feeling good! I am feeling ok at mo too....still plenty of time for me to go completely  though! Going to try really hard on this cycle though not to let the negative thoughts creep in until i actually have something to cry about! 

*Doz* I've had all sorts of aches and pains but i try really hard not to think about what they are....after all our bodies have been through loads and i had mild OHSS too so whatever i feel could be down to anything from OHSS to that extra choccie biccie   

*Aquaem* You'll be our first xmas bfp then!! No pressure....just set a good trend going wont you ! How are you feeling about it all...hope you're keeping positive and staying relaxed 

Here's a question for you.....how 'good' is everyone being on this 2ww? I haven't had any alcohol for weeks and weeks, and i quit smoking a few weeks ago, but i am pretty much eating whatever i like this time  on my last tx i went on a mad health kick, not that it did me any good so this time i am sticking to my usual eating habits pretty much.....how about you guys??

LOADS of luck to you all      
Love
Grumps
xx


----------



## bernadette (Feb 16, 2006)

hi girls im testing on the 18th i had et on 9th but they counting day 1 from day following ec im in the same boat not wanting to make plans for xmas week   cause we dont know if we will be celebrating or drowning our sorrows , any way not long to go now girls   and im sure we,ll survive   hoping for lots of   for us all


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi girls

Iam testing on the 21st Decemeber, had natural FET on 7th December. 

Just wanted to wish everyone BFPs and    

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello everyone   

its nice to know there are a few of us here, testing around the same day- we can all support each other which is great 

Grumps last time with my first IVF, i too ate really healthy, had lots of organic things, acupuncture and did everything by the book. I've not been like that this time, been a lot more relaxed about everything.  Still eaten well but just as i would normally.

I have 4   in the freezer, we thawed two and both survived and were very good quality so they were both transfered.

I don't smoke anyways but u haven't drunk a lot since before my first cycle, although i had a few glasses of wine a few weekends ago.

Lets hope we all gets bfp before Christmas time, wouldn't it be the best Christmas present ever!

Im also going to test early this time if i make it,  period came on day 8 of my 2ww last time so im hoping to at least make it to test day as i felt a bit sad that it came early.  I'll be testing on day 12 stif the witch stays away...anyone else going to have a sneaky test?
love Bendybird.xx


----------



## vinandshaun (Oct 31, 2006)

hiya gals
looks like everyone is coping well and feeling very     

great we can all keep each other away from the pee sticks   and fight off af with a stick of garlic  

looks like we have xmas week covered with 18, 19 and 20 we will all be like mad typing monsters making sure we get all the news and sending out   by the bucket load - ah well we can all go   together, unless we are there already 

ive had a boring day - first one so far so not doing too bad. 

i have been pretty good with food, lots of fruit and juice and good balanced meals although the egg and chips crept in yesterday.  i have had a couple of mouthfuls of wine. the hardest thing for me has been lack of exercise. before this i rode my horses every day and doing this little is not good for my mind or the waistline, but i knoe it will be worth it.

love and hugs


----------



## Doz (Nov 13, 2006)

Morning Ladies!

I was out last night for a meal with friends, and was late in getting to bed, feel pooped this morning! Off out to lunch today too, keeping busy to make this week go by quicker - trying!   

Aqua - Good luck with your test, being the first one and all    

Hi to Bernadette and Sanjo, it's great there are a few of us testing together!  

Hi Christina - Re blasts, we were never given the option and to be honest we didn't know about blast transfer  !  I'm also confused as to why the test date is a Tuesday.  Last time all our EC and ET were on the same day as this time and PT was on the Monday    However AF   came 3 days before the test  .  Not sure if I should try   on Monday?  

Hi Bendybird - our cycles sound quite similar!  Are you going to test early?

This time round I did some acupuncture and reflexology and have taken a 2 month career break.  Thought at my age I'd give it my best shot, so hope it works! 

Hi Grumps and Vinandshaun - we got one frostie last time but this time we got 3 so they can keep each other company!  

Have a great day everyone and keep      

Dozx


----------



## Grumps (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi girls

Oh i am glad to hear i am not the only one who isn't being a health freak this time......though well done to those who are being healthy! It's not easy. It wasn't too bad on my last cycle being in the summer i eat loads of salad and fruit anyways. But in the winter i'm a hot food gal, give me a roast over a salad any day  

You are naughty girls talking of early testing already  i like it!   
Bendybird - hope you make it to test this time   so does that mean you will be testing on sunday?? I might test monday....last time i did one day early, so i would be prepared for the blood results and not collapse in the hospital   . I might do the same this time.....i prefer to find out in my own home, not in  Drs office!

Hope you are all staying positive and making those wishes every night.....i keep wishing to the angel on top of our tree   and i've got this song going round and round and round in my head constantly....
"Santa baby....put a baby under the tree.... for me.....i've been a awful good girl......Santa baby and hurry down the chimney tonight..." it's driving me crackers  

.....here's hoping we get a sackful of   s girls! 

      

Love
Grumps
xx


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Hello,

I'll be testing on Monday too.  First IVF treatment so it's all new to me.  Very confusing that signs of pregnancy are so similar to signs of impending period - sore (.)(.), mood swings, cramps etc.  Was totally obesessed for first week, but trying to stop analysing every twinge this week.  Mixed feeling about Monday - dreading it and can't wait.  I keep putting off buying a test. If it's a BFN Monday doc has advised to test again Wed - does that sound right?

Good luck girls - I'm new to all of this and I think you're all incredibly brave.

NikkiQ


----------



## bernadette (Feb 16, 2006)

hi girls ,
glad ur all in good spirits   ive had a bit of a crap day   but im home now with the heat on so all is better ,and 4 puncture wounds on my finger cause my dog bit me by accident  
i was wondering if the shock of it all would possibly affect the end result  


grumps i wrote you a whole 10 paragraphs last night   bout how i not watching my diet and i stopped exercisisng etc and then bloody lost it somewere   and i was too tired to start again  . i stopped smoking 2 years ago and at times like this i would kill for one   life is so cruel sometimes as for   havent done that for a while either but if this fails again i plan to have a pretty blurry xmas .
nikki ive been told to test on day 14 and 17  i think if you get a   they have to recheck just to be sure. its also useful for future cycles to check progesterone levels incase they really low which could be a reason for failed implantation also .it just means next time (if you need one ) they can adjust ur meds accordingly .
anyways girls sending you all  a big group   and lots of     love b x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I havent been told to re test, i'll test Tuesday and if its a negative i'll be told to  stop with the medication and i  think i will be going  out and drink with my pals! 

Hopeflly i'll have a sober Christmas though and Tues will bring a good BFP......trying not to test early but im sure if i havent come on, i'll be doing them sunday and monday!!


----------



## bernadette (Feb 16, 2006)

hi bendy bird ,
im hoping for a sober xmas too   its just so hard to stay positive all the time esp if its failed before sending u lots of     love b x


----------



## Grumps (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi girls

good to hear we're staying positive   
though sorry you had a poop day Bernadette   i'm with you girl, if it's a -ive, it will defo be a blurry xmas for me too   though fingers and toes crossed it will be a sober one for all of us!!  
Bet your poor doggy is sorry he bit you, my little man is miffed with me at the mo cos i wont let him lay across my tummy like he usually does of an evening  

My clinic have asked me to go and have some bloods done tomorrow, we are 3 hrs from our clinic so we're having them done locally and faxing the results, they've asked us to get the hossy to check LH and Prog levels......tomorrow is 7dpt so will be interesting to see if these levels are as the clinic expect   fingers crossed. 

Welcome NikkiQ   lots of luck to you! Lots of clinics seem to advise testing again after 2 days, though mine don't....  i might do it anyway, bugger them   

Buckets of luck all round girls     

    

Love
Grumps
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi All ~ welcome to the 2WW 

You are all more than welcome to come and join the others chatting on the 2ww thread....here's the link for you to follow 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76713.0

Hope to see some of you there 

Much luck to you all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi, Can I join you...... FET, 2 x 3 day embies transferred on 6th, Test 20th.

Had IVF in June and sadly BFN, 4 frosties left after this go but hoping I'll not be needing them.

Have very little in way of symptoms - a few crampy twinges but too slight to be   pains - (.)(.) normal

Grumps - I have quit smoking 1 month today, taking it one day at a time, haven't been too bad since I had embies put back, think it must be cos more than me to think about!!!

Vinandshaun - I am also a horsey girl.... have 2 slightly mad horses due to lack of exercise..... am also feeling unfit due to the lack of riding.

      


Burnie x


----------



## Grumps (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome Burnie! and well done on quitting smoking.....it's bloomin hard isn't it...but you're right it's easier once your embies are in! Lots and lots of luck to you  

How are the rest of you girls....very quiet today! I had my bloods done but no-one called from the clinic so i assume they were ok   either that or they're terrible but no-one wants to tell me  

Anyways lots of      as always

Love
Grumps
xx


----------



## karrie anne (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi

I'm Karrie anne - I'm a new member and in my 2ww with 2nd IVF.  I think I'm getting a BFN as I went to the toilet this morning and although the urine was clear, I am sure the toilet paper has a very slight pinkish tint.  Been since after drinking lots of water and nothing although I have a slight tummy ache.  Don't know whats real or not anymore.  I'm all on my own at home and have no family to support me.  Can anyone offer some advice or support.

Karrie anne


----------



## cristina1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Good morning,

Hi Kerry Anne. Try not to worry. I have read of people who bled and got BFPs and continue to do so through their pregnancies (my own sister bled through the first 2 months). When do you test?

Well, I have decided to test early - sorry! My reasoning is that I had 5 day blastocysts put back in so on Sunday this will be 16 days after original planned ET (if they had put them back at the 3 day stage). So, I am not that naughty really plus I had egg collection more than 2 weeks ago, my AF should have been on Monday etc, etc I know I am trying to convince myself but I am going loopy and developing pain on my legs from squatting every 2 seconds to check my knickers - that's all the exercise I'm getting at the moment  

So I am off to buying the pregnancy test later today (and hoping that I don't cave in and test tomorrow morning instead  ). Any advice on the most sensitive one to buy?

Grumps - what were your levels? Why does your clinic check them before pregnancy test? Are you not taking progesterone supplements? If so, would not that distort the result?

Cristina x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

HI Kerrie Anne, 

Haha my names is Carrie Anne!! I know it is hard, but chat here all day long! No other advice really - it is so hard!! 

I am naturally TTC this month and day 28 is Sunday but as it is after an IUI cycle not sure if it will arrive on time or not. 

I am having a few symptoms - or at least think I do. Been feelin gsick all morning and had a pickish tinge when I wiped the other day, plus waking up feeling very sweaty! I am also staving hungry and do not know what to eat - I was like that when I was pregnant with my angel. 

Fingers and toes crossed for everyone.


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi ladies

I hope everyone is okay today and that we have lots of positive vibes   

My transfer was 7th Dec and testing 21st dec and iam so desperate to get that pee stick, it is too early isnt it?? cos it could show and BFN and could be a BFP later am i right in thinking this?

Kerrie-Anne Ive PMed you.

Take care and       to all you lovely ladies

Love Sanjox


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello All,

Yes Sanjo, is definately too early..... must admit I'm very tempted also     I should never have bought a test, it keeps shouting at me to use it    

Hope every one keeping ok and remaining     , once we get the weekend over we'll be nearly there        

Burnie
xx


----------



## Grumps (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi ladies

i don't blame you testing early Cristina and i probably shouldn't encourage, but i would think you'd be well due a test, given your dates etc.....Good luck    Bloods came back Prog 18.5 & LH 0.07....Prog is normal for luteal phase but LH low....not sure what this means, if it's bad or that it would be given that i didn't ovulate 'naturally'.....am on Prog support (Crinone) and i assumed the test was to check i am absorbing it and getting adequate levels.....though thats only my assumption   DH was calling clinic to find out today so will ask him when he gets home what they said.  

Sanjo my transfer was 7th too but my test date is 19th.....i think cos my clinic count from ec.....but then that is a beta on 19th not pee stick  

Hope we're all staying positive girls! I'm feeling ok, just not giving any energy to worrying about -ive stuff.....there'll be loads of time for that next week if it doesn't go our way so not giving in to it til necessary. Bring on those XMAS BFPs    

Love
Grumps
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

God the last few days are sooooo hard. This is killing me....one minute im sure im pregnant and the next time i feel like im about to come on....please dont let me come on.......

Hope you ladies are feeling positive and birghter thatn me!!

Catch up some more tomorrow as im off out tonight for a meal with friends

Take care all

Bendybird.xx


----------



## bernadette (Feb 16, 2006)

hi yall,
hows every one this evening? . bendy bird its normal to feel like this im the same 1 minute up next down ,keep your chin up girl   and enjoy your meal  ^
reiki^   

grumps i laughed when i read about your little fur baby wanting on your stomach mine does exactly the same im now sitting on my exercise ball (most exercise ive done lately  ) trying to balance mine shes fast asleep i would show you her pic if i could only figure out how to get it up on my profile let us know what clinic says bout your blood results    


why are none of you girls doing a diary    anyway im gonna go lie down for a while im so tired cant seem to shake it at all and achey feeling wierd today welcpme to all you new comers    to you all ,
   lots love b xx


----------



## cristina1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Good morning,

I've lost the plot entirely!!!

I've bought the PG test and now i don't want to do it! I don't know whether this makes sense to anyone but i kind of think that if I don't test and the evil witch does not show up, I may be pregnant so there is that glimmer of hope. But, if I test and it says Not Pregnant (I bought the Clearblue digital one), then it is all over. Also, I'm now thinking that I should have bought the ones that show a line because even if it is very faint, it is valid whislt with the digital, that may not be the case

Does that make sense? probably not  

Bendybird - I know what you mean totally. i have been up half the night on knicker patrol, convinced that the lower back and tummy pains meant that AF had arrived. I'm so knackered! I also think it has worked one minute and not the next. My DH is convinced we are having twins, he even jokes about having a mini football team in my tummy with 2 sets of identical twins. 

I'm not greedy, I only want one!!!

Well, rant over. I'm going back to bed to listen to the cricket (yes...I am subjected to that every single morning by my DH but i find it it is conducive to dozing off  )

Hope you all have a fab Saturday and I'll let you know if I test tomorrow

Cristina x


----------



## aquaem21 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Hiya Ladies ! Sorry i havent posted in a bit, been in the chat rooms alot instead 

Hope your all well and trying not to count down the hours TOO much  Im going  here waiting for Monday   First time ive ever wished the weekend away  . Ive had a quick glance at your posts and i think im the same as you all  one min i think way hay i think im preg, the next....oh my god im not  i have no idea and want it to be Monday already  

Was gonna say hi to everyone in here, but WOW the numbers have increased alot since i last posted lol ..... So i'll cheat and just say HI EVERYONE XXXXX

Do we have a list on here of who is testing what date ? (was being nosey hehe) i will just sit and read through some posts now xxx*

                        * FOR ALL OF US XXXXX*

*Take Care,*
*Luv
AQUA
XXXX*​


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

hi ladies,
can i join u i test on the 21st, dont really have any symptoms just praying  for a bfp!


----------



## Doz (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi all,

I haven't posted here in a wee while as I've been on the Nov/Dec Stimmers, 2ww and beyond.  Have been reading all the posts lately and thank goodness we're all going mad together!  I'm up and down like a yo yo! 

My test date is 19th but may do a sneaky test on Monday, the wait is killing me!

Anyway      to us all! Here's hoping for 

   
     

Dozx


----------



## vinandshaun (Oct 31, 2006)

hi gals
would it be really naughty to test on monday morning. had et on 6th and not due to officially test until wednesday, although ec was the monday, but wanted to have a go and see what it said, then still have a couple of days for it to change.   clutching at straws  but i feel strange just doing nothing. i have not had any af symptoms or bleed of any description just a tummy which is as solid as a rock and occassional cramps but not usual af type of pain. any thoughts?  dont be too harsh!

had some pains today which were new and i felt rather perculiar, had to lie down for a couple of hours.

have been feeling very positive and generally very well, although somewhat bored.

love and hugs


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi, 

Don't test early, i tested yesterday and this morning- day 11 and 12 and its a negative........I wish i hadn't done it now as half of me thinks its negative and the alther half of me is convincing myself its too early and it could still be a positive.

Wait till test day once you'll know for definite.

Good luck   

Bendy.x


----------



## cristina1 (Oct 16, 2006)

we tested this morning and...........

                

Can't believe it. We were so terrified this morning that we left the test in another room and after 3 minutes we crept back in and then we were jumping for joy. OMG, it is so good to see the words PREGNANT

I have even taken a photograph because i can't beleive it has worked first time (plus the digital test goes blank after 24 hours). We are so lucky!

We phoned the clinic and our doc was over the moon and we have to go in tomorrow at 11 for a blood test to confirm the Beta levels. I'll let you know how I get on

Come on girls - this is the first of many. Stay              and wear lots of orange - it has worked for us even if I looked like a carrot

This is going to be the best Christmas ever!!!

Lots of love and  

Cristina x


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Congratulations Cristina - Well done hunny, so pleased for you. Did you use the CB digital.

Love Bronte xx


----------



## cristina1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Bronte - yes we use the digital one. And the feeling of seeing the words printed very clearly was amazing. Mind you, not sure how i would have liked the clear message the other way round!

Lots of   for you on Thursday

Cristina


----------



## Doz (Nov 13, 2006)

Christina

Just wanted to Congratulate you again on this thread.  Fab news, so good to hear a     a wonderful start to the week, hope there are many more!       to everyone testing this week!

    

Any signs/symptoms that you had?

Dozx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Congratulations !!  

Glad you got your bfp this morning!

Your right, seeing the words not pregnant isnt as nice  

Enjoy your pregnancy

Bendybird


----------



## Doz (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Bendybird

So sorry for you re your news, is there still some hope, when are you due to test? Hopefully next test you'll get a  .  We are due to test on Tuesday, I'm tempted to test tomorrow but dh thinks we should wait?  Not sure what to do, what will be will be.

    for you!

Dozx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Doz im due to test Tuesday too


----------



## cristina1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Ok girls,

These are my symptoms:

- first week was hellish because i had mild OHSS. Had lots of strong cramps, pain on my ovaries (I did not sleep much during the night as every time I moved the pain would wake me up), big boobs (but not sore) and a bit of heartburn
-second week - mild AF cramps, twinges, sore lower back, sore boobs (but smaller), raised spots on my nipples, a bit of heartburn, very mild nausea (more like the type you get after a night out drinking), one spot on my chin, peeing during the night and I nearly fainted once (but I put that down to being in a packed and hot train standing up squashed against a door). 
- yesterday, I had quite a lot of wind and boobs hurt quite a lot

By the way, these symptoms were on and off. Definetely not constant and no spotting at all.

Hope this helps

Cristina x


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi everyone testing this week or already tested!!!

Congratulatons Cristina well done on your BFP

Wishing everyone good luck for testing this week 

LOve Sanjoxxx


----------



## bernadette (Feb 16, 2006)

hi girls hope you all good.
big fat congrats christina im so happy for you   well done  
bendy bird dont fret too much its still early try to hol;d on for another couple days i know it seems like forever but it will come .
af offically due today so ive kept busy to stop myself going mad i went xmas shopping and had a serious hot flush had to strip coat of etc but other than that no more strange happenings ,
good luck and lots of      to all tomorrows testers ill keep you posted . i think if af hasnt come by tomorrow ill go buy a preg test after i go get bloods so at least im prepared for results what do you all think ??     to you all ,love b x


----------



## Maya (Aug 15, 2004)

Hello! 
I'll be testing on Tuesday too, although theoretically I should be testing tomorrow, but I was too much of a coward to buy stick yesterday and, of course, won't have one ready tomorrow morning.
Been having all sorts of pains, cramps and sadness during what has proved to be an extremely busy week. I'm trying to put it down to implantation and tiredness, but keep on checking for bleeding and as soon as I discover that there's none, I start praying! It's such a rollercoaster of emotions!!!!!
Good luck to you all!
It's good to know that we're all in the same kind of boat.
Love
Maya
xxx


----------



## Doz (Nov 13, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Great news for a Monday morning!  DH and I did the test this morning and we have a          .

We are so lucky, it's been an emotional morning but we are ecstatic!  We couldn't wish for anything else this Christmas! We have the offical blood test at the hospital tomorrow morning.  We couldn't wait any longer.

That's two of us now so keep       and let's sees ome more  's this week!  

    

Dozx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi girls, 

We TTC naturally this month. We are due to start IVF in 2007. 

I am now on day 29 but did not chart this month just kept an eye out for EWCM which was aplenty! sorry tmi. So, fingers crossed we timed it right. I am on day 29 - some symptoms I have had neause (sp) trapped wind and I have only had trapped wind when I was pregnant before - very tired, niggly pains like AF pains, bad back - finger crossed. I am not going to test until Xmas leave in case I ovulated late - cannot remember. 

Fingers crossed there are plenty more Xmas BFP's! 

Carrie


----------



## Maya (Aug 15, 2004)

Good morning to you all!

Well done Cristina and Doz!!!!   

I posted last night saying that I would be testing tomorrow because I hadn't bought a pregnancy test, but dh got up at 6am and he was at Salisbury's when the doors opened at 7.

Tested as soon as he came through the door and...


            

We've got a    !!!!

We've cried, hugged and now I cannot wait for my scan in two weeks time!  

Is this waiting ever ending 

Best of luck to all the others testing this week! Three +ves most be a good sign!

Lots of love
A very excited Maya
xxx


----------



## aquaem21 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Just to let you all know my news, we got a .....    this morning !!!

Cant believe it !! Had to do 2 tests before DH believed it, and even now he is sat here in shock 

Post later when ive calmed down a bit 
   

CONGRATS MAYA !!!! SAME DAY AS US XXXXX  *​


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

BRILLIANT NEWS-DOZ  MAYA  EM .The   are rolling in at the moment.Santas little helpers must have some extra  to dish out.

Well done girls and fingers crossed for all you ladies in waiting 

Elfie xxxxxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Did anyone (TMI) get creamy discarge?? I am day 29 and no sign whatsoever of AF (please stay away).


----------



## Doz (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow!   to you too Maya!  Wow three in one day!  Fantastic!  Aqua I've posted you on the other thread but   again!  What a day!

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test,     .

  

Dozx


----------



## Doz (Nov 13, 2006)

Caz

Those symptoms sound similar to mine so fingers crossed you've done it too!

       

Dozx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Doz - thank you! 

CONGRATULATIONS EVERYONE

What a very merry xmas you will all have!


----------



## cristina1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Maya      . It's great, isn't it? I cannot wait for the scan either but never mind the 2ww, I think the  9 month wait is going to kill, I am so impatient!!!

Doz and Aqua - I've congratulated you on the other thread. But once more well done!!!

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow. Roll on the  

Grumps - how are? Excited for tomorrow?

Off for my blood test now to check the beta levels and progesterone. I could do with a bit less cyclogest as it does not agree with my tummy and I am brewing a hurricane in there   

Cristina x


----------



## Grumps (Dec 13, 2004)

Congrats to our lovely BFPs, *Cristina, Doz, AquaEm, Maya* I'm so happy for you ladies, enjoy every second.

Bendybird huge , i'm with you, poas this morning and got a  again.   I hope you're doing ok hun. I am gutted but i cant say surprised. I know i am a day early but lets be realistic, nothing is going to change by tomorrow. 

 to all of you still to test, so hope you get your dreams.  

Love
Grumps
xx


----------



## bernadette (Feb 16, 2006)

maya em and doz well done girls i cant believe all the   its true santas helpers are working hard.
grumps i think im with you went for bloods today no results yet .done a home test which came   but still   so im confused its normally here by now and in full flow dh and i are really devastated im so sorry about your news too     for you all love b x

i gotta go call hosp now for offical results


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Congratulations to those who have had  a BFP today.......you guys must be on cloud    What a lovely Christmas pressy

 for me today, and like you say, it wont change by tomorrow....booked my follow up appointment and will see where we go from here

Love to you all

B.x


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 10, 2006)

To all you Lovely Ladies testing this week.

Forgive the straight text but not sure how to get the smileys. 

Feeling very lucky in joining Christina, Doz, AquaEm and Maya in the early Christmas celebrations - got a BFP this morning - really can't believe it and DH is still in shock.  Not sure we'll be feeling so ecstatic when we're bursting out of our bikinis in the heat of the summer next August!

So sorry to hear about the BFNs and wishing you girls all the best and praying your luck changes in 2007.  

What an amazing website this is - found it very helpful and think you're all such brave people.

Masses of love to you all and wishing you a great Christmas and New Year.

NikkiQ


----------



## vinandshaun (Oct 31, 2006)

have posted on nov/dectesting.

but added here too. Tested at 5am and got   OMGOMGOMG - this is soooooo amazing, how many of us is that now, hoping some of it rubs off to those ladies still in waiting.

love and hugs


----------



## Karray (Apr 28, 2005)

[size=10pt]WELL DONE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

             

LOVE KARRAY XXXX


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

[size=25pt]CONGRATULATIONS

congratulations on your          

Iam so pleased for you all

Take care

LOve Sanjoxx


----------



## Maya (Aug 15, 2004)

Well done Aquaem and Vinandshaun!   

It's good to know that miracles still happen.

And for you Bendybird and Grumps, I'm really sorry   but keep positive. We've got Ben, almost 4 and a half, on our first IVF attempt, but things went wrong with FET and even worse with second and third IVF attempts. I was told that I would need to use egg donor. But hey! Of four follicles, only 5 eggs, only 3 embies and now a BFP!

Don't give up and keep trying  

Love
Maya


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats to all the BFP's its lovely to hear some great news 

sorry to the girls with the BFN - dont give up.

Kate xx​


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Well   for me....  

Congratulations on all the  s, there seem to be lots at the mo..... What a fantastic Christmas present.

Been on telephone to Consultant and having this cycle off and having another FET next cycle.... Will make the most of   in the meantime.... oh and have lots of   with DH, you never know.

 to all those waiting to test

Burnie x


----------



## Jassie (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi there - I'm testing on Friday! I'm hoping some of the good BFP luck which this thread is having rubs off on me!!
Feeling very normal at the moment, apart from an addiction to these message boards. So many people seem to be testing early with some good results, but I'm going to leave it as late as I can so I can enjoy this feeling of being possibly pregnant for as long as possible.


----------



## Grumps (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi girls just popped in with a bit more   for you BFP ladies.....nice to see this tx malarkey does work!   Maya your story gives me hope  

More   for Bendybird, Bernadette, & Burnie....i'm with you Burnie, FET after a month break   wonder if we'll wait together again?   Hope you are all ok ladies, it's seems especially cruel getting a BFN at this time of year....even though it's always as devastating.    

Lots of   to all still to test.....hope all your dreams come true    

Love
Grumps
xx


----------



## bernadette (Feb 16, 2006)

hey grumps ,bendybird and bernie im so sorry i got my offical results yesterday afternoon and its definately a   for me my period still hasnt come but doc says its the drugs . dh and i have definately decided our quest for a little one is now over .both of us feel after 4 years 6 iui and 3 icsi we have had enough   we are going to travel to lots of places for a couple of years and then maybe think about adoption. im just not sure if i cant have my own child do i want to raise some one elses  . im on my way out for dinner and a few drinks now .i wanna wish you all lots of great things for 2007    and thank you for all your support i really hope it works for you girls  i will keep you in my prayers .well done to all the   love b x


----------



## Doz (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to say so sorry to Grumps, Burnie, Bendybird and Bernadette, sending you lots of     and hope next year is your year.     

 Jassie, hope all goes well and you get a  !

 to Nettie, Vinandshaun on your    

 to everone else I've missed and thanks to all for the support and lovely messages on our news too!     

  

Dozx


----------



## cristina1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Just wanted to say i am really sorry about your BFNs - Grumps, Burnie, Bendybird and Bernadette  . Do hope that you manage to have a good Christmas and that 2007 brings you all you deserve and that your dreams comes true

Cristina x


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi ladies

Just to let you all know that I got a   today

Lots of luck to all you lovely ladies in the New Year.

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## Doz (Nov 13, 2006)

Sanjo!

Fantastic!        

   

Great News! What a wonderful Christmas for you both!  Good luck to everyone testing soon!

Dozx


----------

